# Small pork shoulder smoke (running update)



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Doin a small one today (4.5 lbs) and thought Id update throughout the day in case anyone is bored and wants to watch. Just put it on and I'll grab the next pic in about 4 hrs when I get the other temp probe in the meat. WSM is right at 225* after tossin it on and Im smokin with a 50/50 mix of mesquite and cherry wood.

Thin layer of mustard on it and the rub is:

2 t Dry mustard

2 t Paprika

2 t Salt

1 T Pepper

1 t each Garlic and onion powder

Forgot to remove the fat cap but made a note of it for next time..always somethin.













IMAG0278.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0279.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0280.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

2 hr txt update:

Smoker ran at 239* for most of the 2 hrs but just dropped to 237* with the smoke just barely visible. Nice TBS

Grab a pic in 2 hrs


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks good

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2015)

Boy oh boy you really got the bug. Hahahaha..... Looking good as always. Let us know how you like that Mesquite on pork.


----------



## frosty (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks exceptional so far!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

4 hr Pic update! Got the temp probe in: 158* IT and the smoker has been runnin a ltl under 240* the whole day. Forgot to foil the water bowl today but got a pan (not pictured) under the pork to catch the drippings.













IMAG0283.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0284.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0285.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Boy oh boy you really got the bug. Hahahaha..... Looking good as always. Let us know how you like that Mesquite on pork.


4 hr pic update added! Haha yea I def do. If I dont have something on the smoker then Im reading about how to smoke things. Be sure to let you know about the mesquite.

Thanks guys


----------



## bear55 (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking great, keep the pics coming.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> 4 hr pic update added! Haha yea I def do. If I dont have something on the smoker then Im reading about how to smoke things. Be sure to let you know about the mesquite.
> 
> Thanks guys


I stopped using that wood in my smoker. It sticks around for a while and for some reason I just lost the taste for it. That said I have like 4 bags of it. lol. Guess I might have to try and do something with it one of these days.


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice  looking better and better

Gary


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 6, 2015)

Looking good!  I always forget to remove the fat cap.... On purpose. Lol. I like to mix it right in with the pulled pork.  Not healthy, but tasty.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Davidhef88 said:


> Looking good!  I always forget to remove the fat cap.... On purpose. Lol. I like to mix it right in with the pulled pork.  Not healthy, but tasty.



Thanks David I'll keep that in mind when I pull it.

Almost out of the 160's for IT, been rising really slow. Smoker dropped to 225 for awhile and now it's at 232*. 7hrs in now with a ways to go..


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I stopped using that wood in my smoker. It sticks around for a while and for some reason I just lost the taste for it. That said I have like 4 bags of it. lol. Guess I might have to try and do something with it one of these days.



I love mesquite, used it on those burgers the other night. South Texas thing I think, I know it gets hated on elsewhere. Never used it on pork though so I'll let y'all know.


----------



## aceoky (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks great! I leave the fat cap on to help protect the meat from too much heat/drying out then remove it right before I pull the Pork FWIW


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol so the IT was 171 for the last hr or so and just dropped back to 169..believe this is my first hard stall. From what I've read I just wait it out right? This damn thing was under 5 lbs and it's going on 8 hrs now.

Guess I'll light a cigar


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 6, 2015)

You can foil it and it will move along quicker but you may compromise your bark. My last 10 pounder took 25 hrs. I don't foil, we love the bark.


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 6, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> Lol so the IT was 171 for the last hr or so and just dropped back to 169..believe this is my first hard stall. From what I've read I just wait it out right? This damn thing was under 5 lbs and it's going on 8 hrs now.
> 
> *Guess I'll light a cigar*


Thin blue smoke, pork and a good cigar....A Great way to spend Friday evening!

Look good so far, what cigar did you choose?


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Davidhef88 said:


> You can foil it and it will move along quicker but you may compromise your bark. My last 10 pounder took 25 hrs. I don't foil, we love the bark.


Thats some commitment right there. Yea I love the bark too so I wont be foilin and thankfully the IT is back to 171*. Real weird watchin the smoker temp rise and the IT drop haha. Smoker temp 237* now 8.5 hrs.

Thanks for the input. Im just gonna ride this one out, let it smoke and get yall pics when I look.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

CulturedHick said:


> Thin blue smoke, pork and a good cigar....A Great way to spend Friday evening!
> 
> Look good so far, what cigar did you choose?


Thanks Culturedhick, great name btw. Grabbed one from a random sampler pack I got awhile back that has been sittin in my humidor for a yr or so. Kinda dried out Im sure the humidor could use some maintenance. Brand called "Est 1844" Im not too picky with cigars.


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 6, 2015)

pcmyers23 said:


> CulturedHick said:
> 
> 
> > Thin blue smoke, pork and a good cigar....A Great way to spend Friday evening!
> ...


I see you are from Texas, if you ever get out my way, Huntsville, let me  know and we can share a cigar while putting something in the smoker.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

CulturedHick said:


> I see you are from Texas, if you ever get out my way, Huntsville, let me  know and we can share a cigar while putting something in the smoker.


Sounds good man, been awhile since Ive been in Huntsville though (know some guys that went to Sam H).

Well my IT bumped to 172 but its just sitting there..smoker temp 239*


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

IT 180*/smoker 239*

Goin on 11 hrs here. This aint worth it for only ~3 lbs of meat. Next pork butt smoke will be fully loaded.

Any tips on watchin the temps of multiple giants pieces of meat? These things seem to cook how they damn well please. I only have the one Maverick therm.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 6, 2015)

Pic update. After 12.5 hrs the IT is 185* and I just had to add some more charcoal to the bottom. It looks really small on the 22.5 grate but it smells amazing. 20 degrees to go...













IMAG0295.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0296.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


















IMAG0297.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure what to make of this smoke but it finally finished after 15 hrs for a 4.6 lb butt! Thanks for lookin.













IMAG0301.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 7, 2015


















IMAG0302.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 7, 2015


















IMAG0303.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 7, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks good, did take a long time, are you sure your temp readings were correct ?  Most of the time, "most" being the key word it takes about 12 hours for me to smoke a 8 -9 lb. butt at 225º

Gary


----------



## culturedhick (Feb 7, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 7, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looks good, did take a long time, are you sure your temp readings were correct ?  Most of the time, "most" being the key word it takes about 12 hours for me to smoke a 8 -9 lb. butt at 225º
> 
> Gary



I think I'll test my maverick today. I would prefer the problem to be operator error but we'll see. I was expecting a 9-10 hr smoke at worst! Tasted damn good though.


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2015)

Be sure and let us know

Gary


----------



## timberjet (Feb 8, 2015)

I have had a five pounder take 16 hours not too long ago. It happens. Way to go not rushing it through by cranking up the temp and such.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I have had a five pounder take 16 hours not too long ago. It happens. Way to go not rushing it through by cranking up the temp and such.


Thanks, Ive read enough posts where ppl said they tried that or pulled it and it was tough. About 12 hrs in I just decided Id come this far so might as well wait it out. It did take a decent amount of arguing in my head to not do something to try to rush it! Temp bumped up a bit after I added charcoal but it was mostly smoked ~230* from 10am-4am. Quite the adventure.













IMAG0298.jpg



__ pcmyers23
__ Feb 8, 2015


----------



## timberjet (Feb 8, 2015)

I am convinced this is why there are multiple racks in smokers. Plan B on other rack. haha... I always do some ABT's or sausages or something because of murphy's law. If you have all the time in the world and actually plan for a 20 something hour cook it will be done in 8. That's my luck anyway.


----------



## pcmyers23 (Feb 8, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I am convinced this is why there are multiple racks in smokers. Plan B on other rack. haha... I always do some ABT's or sausages or something because of murphy's law. If you have all the time in the world and actually plan for a 20 something hour cook it will be done in 8. That's my luck anyway.



Sounds about right. I'll have a plan B for next butt smoke + more butts to make the time invested worth it. 15 hr lesson learned.


----------

